# Recommended book on RCMP police dogs



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Just finished reading a book: Hag'em: Memoirs of a Police Dog Handler 
by Brad Kuich.

One of the best books of its genre. Tells the personal story of an RCMP dog handler and the 3 working GSDs he worked with in his career. FYI, the RCMP of Canada is one of the world's biggest users of GSDs in K-9 work and police agencies from all over the world come to learn tracking from them. One of the most insightful portions of this book is when the author tells about how he came to befriend his first police dog who had bitten several people before. Instead of doing the usual "dominance", string up the dog until he chokes, etc. that a lot of schutzhud and police dog trainers suggest, he didn't. And yet ended up with a working partner that respected him.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote: FYI, the RCMP of Canada is one of the world's biggest users of GSDs in K-9 work and police agencies from all over the world come to learn tracking from them. One of the most insightful portions of this book is when the author tells about how he came to befriend his first police dog who had bitten several people before. Instead of doing the usual "dominance", string up the dog until he chokes, etc. that a lot of schutzhud and police dog trainers suggest, he didn't. And yet ended up with a working partner that respected him.


Actually they are not the biggest users of GSDs for police work. And NO, the stringing up technique is no longer the norm. What year was that book written? Do not believe everything that you read








The Canadians are good at tracking. For scent work however,they use a large number of spaniels as do the Europeans and they have for years. The US police and military use far more GSDs due to volume. I have attended Eden seminars in the past and do like their methods. Some of the Canadians attend our NNDDA seminars frequently.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Ladylaw, thanks for the comments. I'm sure you're pretty busy so you must have misunderstood what I wrote.

I did not write that the RCMP is the biggest user, I wrote "one of the biggest". Also, the U.S. police is not one unified force, each local department does its own thing, whereas the RCMP is a national police force with a nationwide canine program. At this point, with all the wars going on and homeland security that indeed the US military must be the biggest user of working dogs in the world.
And the book did not say anything about stringing up technique. Those were my own personal comments as I have trained with many schutzhund and police dog trainers from Europe and America, both old school and "new school". Thanks anyway.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote: Those were my own personal comments as I have trained with many schutzhund and police dog trainers from Europe and America, both old school and "new school". Thanks anyway.


So do I and have for over 20yrs. I also teach in seminars and certify dogs nationwide. That technique is falling by the wayside in professional departments. The sport folks are discounting it as well, however,there will always be those who are slow learners.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

If I offended someone,sorry. However, I am not going to let folks think that we police and military commonly use outdated methods. I do have the opportunity to see a lot of dogs and handlers. Many of us have evolved


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I get offended everytime I hear someone repeat the same old garbage about military and police trainers. I've been a military and police dog trainer for over 40 years and I don't use the techniques they refer too. Just when were these "old" days every one talks about. 

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Amen brother


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If the referral of offence was to me,(I see my post was removed that;s cool), I am not offended nor was I trying to be disruptive. Of course dog training for the military and police have evolved just as dog training for the sport and other venues have evolved. Some of the things of today have vastly improved and some of the things of thirty years ago are still very effective. My point is there are many angles to training dogs that are effective and the effectiveness usually depends on the individual handler/trainer/and of course the dog. Most longtime trainers I know use a hybrid of older techniques and newer techniques. I just like to be exposed to all the different angles or training methods and see for myself their effectiveness. That's why when somebody brings something to the table, its nice if it is disussed on its merit as opposed to being stepped on with instant referral back to what we have discussed ad nauseum. Unless, a person is seeking a comparison for discussion sake. There are many many great trainers of police dogs in the world and I am one that likes to be exposed to information,(like the RCMP methods), and will sift thru what I like or don't like. 
Sorry to ruffle feathers, just wanted to discuss the book more, but I'll depart so things can remain as were ....peace!


----------

